# :: ECS Tuning :: MINI Cooper Product Specialist|Now Hiring!



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

The MINI Product Specialist will work under the MINI Brand Manager. Together, they will manage all MINI related products that ECS Tuning publishes to their website and look for opportunities for better product execution on the internet.



Requirements:

Enthusiasm and profound knowledge of the MINI brand, vehicle marketplace, and current enthusiast trends
Ability to work in a team environment
Ability to be self-motivated
Perform logical market analysis and research for new products and current trends
Help develop a full line of MINI replacement and performance products via catalog and actual products.

Preferred Qualifications:

Strong computer skills with a excellent proficiency of Web and Micro-soft products
Knowledge & understanding of all the MINI car forums/blogs & how they work & what role they play in product development
Web programming &/or design skills are NOT required for this job
Accustomed to working within rapidly-growing companies and comfortable working in a small entrepreneurial environment

Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]
​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Still accepting resumes!

Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Our MINI department is still growing, We are still accepting resumes!

Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Our MINI department looking to get bigger!

Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We are still accepting applications!

Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We are still accepting applications!



Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We are still accepting applications!



Click HERE for a formal job description and more information

Click HERE to download the Application

Please include salary expectations along with your ECS Tuning Job Application.
Send emails to [email protected]​


----------

